# Sự thật đằng sau việc phẩu thuật thẩm mỹ



## toilatoi (15/10/21)

Sự thật đằng sau việc phẩu thuật thẩm mỹ Phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ (PTTM) ngày càng trở nên quen thuộc trong xã hội hiện đại. Theo đó máy hút bụi công nghiệp tại đà nẵngnhu cầu phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ tại Việt Nam đang ngày càng gia tăng khiến loại hình dịch vụ làm đẹp này nở rộ, và song song với đó là những mối nguy hiểm không phải ai cũng biết. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bằng chứng là đã xảy ra những trường hợp đau lòng do sử dụng dịch vụ không chất lượng, giá bán máy hút bụi công nghiệpbác sĩ thiếu kinh nghiệm,... Chính vì thế, Ana xin chia sẻ những điều bạn cần biết sau đây để tránh tiền mất tật mang khi làm đẹp theo phương pháp này. Công đoạn "nguy hiểm" nhất khi phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ Phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ chỉ can thiệp vào bề ngoài cơ thể, nên an toàn hơn phẫu thuật nội tạng, thần kinh. Do vậy, công đoạn “nguy hiểm” nhất trong ca phẫu thuật không nằm ở bước mổ xẻ, mà ở bước gây mê hồi sức. Một ca phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ được gây mê (nâng ngực, gọt hàm, hút mỡ...) thường thực hiện trong 6 giờ để đảm bảo an toàn cho khách hàng. Tìm hiểu về xu hướng làm đẹp Đa số chị em không xác định được sự hài hòa giữa mắt, mũi, miệng, nên sau khi dao kéo, những bộ phận đó thiếu liên quan tới nhau. Bên cạnh đó, không phải bác sĩ nào cũng hiểu điều này nên họ thường làm theo “đơn đặt hàng”, không quan tâm đến việc bệnh nhân sau khi phẫu thuật có đẹp không. Bên cạnh đó, việc lấy một khuôn mẫu hay người đẹp nào đó để sao chép cũng là “bệnh” của những người nghiện phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ. Ngoài nhan sắc, phụ nữ cần có thần thái, trí tuệ, phong cách. Bạn nên biết giới hạn khi phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ để giữ lại những nét riêng. Quảng cáo sai sự thật Không loại thuốc nào có thể khỏi bệnh ngay hoặc không có tác dụng phụ. Phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ hay phẫu thuật để chữa bệnh cũng không nằm ngoài sự thật đó. Quảng cáo bằng các lời cam kết có cánh như “đẹp vĩnh viễn, không biến chứng, không để lại sẹo, sau phẫu thuật đẹp ngay lập tức,...” khiến thị trường thẩm mỹ đang phát triển như Việt Nam biến dạng, các giá trị cơ bản của y khoa bị méo mó. Giấy phép của thẩm mỹ viện Gần đây nhiều cơ sở spa, chăm sóc da, phun xăm cũng lấn sân qua phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ như cắt mí mắt, tiêm filler, thậm chí nâng mũi, có cơ sở liên kết với các bác sĩ chưa đủ giấy phép. Tuy nhiên, cơ sở kinh doanh spa không được phép làm các dịch vụ y tế. Tiêm filler hay botox tưởng chừng đơn giản, nhưng nếu tiêm trúng mạch máu,không đúng loại filler cho từng bộ phận trên cơ thể có thể gây mù mắt, hoại tử. Những điều cần biết để tránh 'tiền mất tật mang' khi làm đẹp bằng phương pháp phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ PTTM mang đến niềm vui cho nhiều người, tuy nhiên để niềm vui được trọn vẹn cần phải được thực hiện ở những nơi uy tín. Photo by Internet. Sử dụng chất cấm Không chỉ ở Việt Nam, một số quốc gia đang phát triển như Trung Quốc, Thái Lan... vẫn còn những trường hợp bị biến chứng do tiêm chất cấm như silicone lỏng, hoặc do các bác sĩ được đào tạo cấp tốc, không đủ kinh nghiệm, trình độ để xử lý hậu phẫu. Những “học viện thẩm mỹ” mọc lên như nấm, cho ra lò các “phẫu thuật viên” hay “chuyên gia chăm sóc sắc đẹp” mà không ai dám chắc họ có phải là những “bác sĩ tử thần” hay không. Tại Việt Nam, khoa phẫu thuật tạo hình thẩm mỹ bệnh viện Chợ Rẫy (TP.HCM) vẫn thường xuyên đón nhận bệnh nhân biến chứng do thẩm mỹ kém chất lượng. Nhiều bác sĩ chưa qua đào tạo chính quy Tháng 12/2016, khảo sát nhanh 21 học viên là bác sĩ bắt đầu theo học lớp đào tạo định hướng chuyên khoa phẫu thuật tạo hình, 10% bác sĩ mới chỉ nghe nói đến lĩnh vực phẫu thuật tạo hình qua báo chí, 75% nghe qua đồng nghiệp cán bộ ý tế, và chỉ có 14% tự tìm hiểu qua sách chuyên môn. Đều đáng lưu ý là trong 75% bác sĩ nghe qua đồng nghiệp, có 63% chưa qua đào tạo chuyên khoa phẫu thuật tạo hình nhưng đã có thời gian làm việc tại các cơ sở thẩm mỹ viện tư nhân. Bác sĩ thẩm mỹ phải được đào tạo qua chương trình ngoại khoa và phẫu thuật tạo hình. Đó là điều bắt buộc đối với bác sĩ hành nghề phẫu thuật tạo hình thẩm mỹ. Tại các nước phát triển, để được gọi là bác sĩ phẫu thuật người đó phải có từ 10 năm kinh nghiệm, bằng cấp đầy đủ. Còn ở nước ta, chỉ sau khóa tạo hình thẩm mỹ từ 2-3 năm sau đại học, một số bác sĩ đã lén lút mở cơ sở phẫu thuật. Các loại hình thẩm mỹ "thị trường" Nâng mũi, căng da bằng chỉ, tiêm chất làm trắng... là những hình thức thẩm mỹ ngắn hạn hoặc tiềm ẩn nhiều nguy cơ rủi ro, ung thư đã được cảnh báo, nhất là khi người thực hiện không qua đào tạo chính quy về y khoa. Tuy nhiên, do dễ thực hiện, bán phụ kiện máy chà sàn nhiều cơ sở không được cấp phép vẫn đua nhau áp dụng, quảng cáo rầm rộ gây nhiễu loạn thị trường.


----------

